# Help! First time Siamesse Fighting Fish breeder



## Nickie (May 25, 2009)

Hi everyone

Ive been looking after tropical fish for a while now but have recently got a second tank and have 2 female siamesse fighting fish and 1 male.
One female is heavily pregnant, the other not. We have had all 3 together.
This morning we had found that the male had finally made a bubble nest however overnight the male has hurt the females, both losing there tail fins and the sharp looking fins that hang below. After moving the non pregnant one to our other tank for safety she died. We have put the male into a plastic floating breeder container. The pregnant female is still hiding, dont think she knows where the nest is and im worried she is going to die. :-( What can I do? Have I done something wrong? Please help. Any advice is most welcome.


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

Try to put the female in a floating a transparent container and let the male swim freely in the breeding tank...this way,the male can go on and flare at the female all he wants and cant hurt her...and when the bubble nest is finished and the females have white vertical stripes along her body,you can try to let the female out of the plastic container and see if they mate, but if your female has horizontal lines,quickly remove her and try again in a week or so...thats what i did last year(i was 12years old last year)-i sucessfully breeded about 38 copper gold halfmoon bettas..but had to give them to friends due to lack of space =.=


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

What size tank is this? Betta breeding goes a lot smoother in a long tank where the female has room to run


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Also, the female will not lay the eggs directly into the nest. The male and female will do a little dance together, and when she releases her eggs, the male will pick them up and put them in the nest. After that, the male will protect them until they are free swimming.


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

the tank i use is about a 7-10 gallon


----------

